# Is this a rooster?



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

[/ATTACH] She or he is 4 weeks old and has a pretty large comb, and pink waddles. What is he/she? If you say he/she is a rooster.. what are your reasons?


----------



## artsy1 (Dec 16, 2012)

not necessarily, girls get wattles too, what breed?? usually roo combs start getting pink


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Reminds me of those line up photos when you go to jail. Lol. Breed?


----------



## kklove2018 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hahaha i think it's a too! I had a RIR roo, and he was the first one in the flock to get waddles.


----------

